# paphiopedilum Lady Isabel 'Pylo' AM/AOS



## bigleaf (Apr 5, 2017)

paphiopedilum Lady Isabel 'Pylo' AM/AOS - awarded 2016 March. Blooming again this year.


----------



## orchid527 (Apr 5, 2017)

It is indeed a very nice flower. Plant looks great too. Mike


----------



## gego (Apr 5, 2017)

Gaging from the latest FCC's, this is not far behind. Do you always get four flowers only?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## bigleaf (Apr 5, 2017)

Thank you Mike



gego said:


> Gaging from the latest FCC's, this is not far behind. Do you always get four flowers only?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



This is second time flowering. When it was awarded I think there was three flowers and one bud. I did not report last year after blooming. Still crowded in 5.5 inch pot. This year I will slip it into a larger 7.0 inch pot. And hopefully get two spikes next year.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 5, 2017)

Very nice clone


----------



## bigleaf (Apr 5, 2017)

SlipperKing said:


> Very nice clone





Thanks Rick


----------



## abax (Apr 5, 2017)

It really is a lovely clone, but then Pylo makes all things
beautiful. He's a little wizard!


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Apr 6, 2017)

Excellent bloom in quality. Best wishes for an FCC in future


----------



## ksriramkumar (Apr 6, 2017)

Just beautiful. Love those healthy leaves.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 6, 2017)

its a beauty


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 6, 2017)

Lovely lady!


----------



## bigleaf (Feb 21, 2021)

Photo update of this plant. It's been a few years and it hasn't been repotted. It has 3 inflorescences this time.


----------



## GuRu (Feb 21, 2021)

Almost 4 years ago this plant impressed just by the beauty of its flowers......now it added another plus point, its multitude of flowers. Congrats to this culture.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 21, 2021)

Very nice Peter.


----------



## Guldal (Feb 21, 2021)

Splendid Isobel...impressive culture!


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2021)

Wow


----------



## abax (Feb 21, 2021)

What an impressive Paph. monster plant! How are you doing down Texas way, Mr. Lin?


----------



## bigleaf (Feb 21, 2021)

abax said:


> What an impressive Paph. monster plant! How are you doing down Texas way, Mr. Lin?



thank you for asking. All is well here We have power water and internet. High is 70F Life is good again.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 22, 2021)

Very impressive Peter. Are you saying this plant is still in 5.5 pot? Must not be any mix left!


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 22, 2021)

nicely spaced flowers


----------



## Djthomp28 (Feb 22, 2021)

Gorgeous!


----------

